# Wrappin' It Up !!!



## sawhorseray (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks Ray! Another batch of good ones!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 28, 2021)

All good ones...except the Chevy tracks 
Thanks for the Tuesday laughs RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 28, 2021)

912smoker said:


> All good ones...except the Chevy tracks
> Thanks for the Tuesday laughs RAY



I hear that, been a Chevy-GMC truck guy my whole life. RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2021)

The "I know what Santa likes" brings back memories.  Little Brother and I had his daughters trained to leave a couple of beer out for Santa.
Thanks Ray.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 28, 2021)

912smoker said:


> All good ones...except the Chevy tracks


Ray , I told you there's always some that reflect real life . Lol . !!


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 28, 2021)

Forget the past, forget the future - forget the present - I didn't get you one
will be reused by me lol


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 28, 2021)

The snow from Florida one... not funny to some of us.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 28, 2021)

Ray
For some reason you have the uncanny thoughtfulness to post some good ones on the days I really need an attitude adjustment.
-John



bigfurmn said:


> The snow from Florida one... not funny to some of us.


I thought it was very funny.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 28, 2021)

All good ones! Thanks for the laughs!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Ray
> For some reason you have the uncanny thoughtfulness to post some good ones on the days I really need an attitude adjustment.
> -John
> 
> I thought it was very funny.


Is the heat getting to you already?  Sorry I just couldn't help myself! But you can rub it in to me when I start griping about the snow and cold! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2021)

912smoker said:


> All good ones...except the Chevy tracks
> Thanks for the Tuesday laughs RAY


 Maybe those Ford guys should get a Yamaha tri-moto! If you haven't ever heard of it Google it! Funny as heck!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 28, 2021)

All good ones Ray.  Love the Slow walker in the Supermarket, etc.  Hits real close to home if you know what I mean, .


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Yamaha tri-moto!


More of a Big Red guy myself .


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Is the heat getting to you already?  Sorry I just couldn't help myself! But you can rub it in to me when I start griping about the snow and cold! Lol
> 
> Ryan


No, just having a really bad December


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> No, just having a really bad December


Really hope things start improving for you! Definitely didn't mean to make light of a bad situation for you. Just so you know. 

Ryan


----------

